# Vote for Best Electric Smoker



## laersmoker (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi! I'm looking to get an electric smoker and I'd like to get a vote of what the best one to buy. 

What I'm looking for/reasons I'm going for electric:

1. Smell of charcoal is blowing into my house too much (I've been smoking on my porch - I live in an apartment)

2. Cut the hassle - Right now with a busy schedule, I still want to smoke meat, but not have to be busy with it all day adding coal, etc.

3. Consistency - I'd like to get my smoking down to more of a set thing, and I think charcoal's pretty variant with the weather - I thought electric would be better, but dunno - what do you think?
4. I want something that can hold a lot of meat at once - the more the merrier. 

I've been looking at the Masterbuilt 30" & the 40" as well as Bradley, but don't know what the difference between versions are, and what's best - other companies are also fine, too. What's best? (I don't need it to be bluetooth operated - it won't make a difference to me). 

Thanks!!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 3, 2016)

LAerSmoker 

If you are serious about wanting the best, my totally biased vote goes to the line of smokers from Smokin-it (SI).   I have the SI 3D and cannot ask for more in a smoker.  A super performer.   Feature for feature I just don't believe you can beat the SI. Check them out. You will pay a little more but you get so much more, and no mods needed.  

Dave

I should also mention that the smokers are NSF Certified.


----------



## divotmaker (Apr 3, 2016)

Any of the Smokin-It line.  Best value in pro-grade smokers, hands down!  And the D models are the ONLY smokers with a built-in PID controller.


----------



## durangosmoker (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree on the suggestion of the Smokin-it smoker.  Built like a tank, well insulated so works in all weather, even really nasty weather (ie below zero temps). Can get analog or digital controllers, and the customer service is superb!


----------



## idahopz (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't comment on which is best, but I've a Bradley, and if I could do it over again, I would not get it.

The design is a bit flawed with respect to durability and the power of the heating element. The puck advancer is a great idea, but tends to fail in what I have read online, and my personal experience.  However, because I have one, I baby it, and as long as I don't try to exceed it's capabilities, the cooks turn out just fine. These days my Bradley does only cold smoked cheese, dinner salmon, salmon candy and jerky.  I don't feel like babying it with large cuts like brisket or butt even though the Auber dual probe PID tends to help.  Unfortunately weather conditions too easily overwhelm the 500 watt heating element.


----------



## mark4mn (Apr 3, 2016)

I too vote for the Smokin-it line. I have had my 2 for 5 years and have been unable to wear it out. 

I have the analog one. Not as flexible as the D version, but does what I need.

Mark


----------



## ndkoze (Apr 4, 2016)

Another vote for Smokin-It from me. I have had my #3 for close to 3 years and I have no doubt that it will last for 10+ years.

MasterBuilt/Bradley and the like are great starter smokers and you can put out some darn good food in them. But, the quality of the materials is no match for the Smokin-It smokers.

As others have said, they are built like tanks and the 3-year warranty is an awesome advantage.

They are insulated so well, that I have smoked in -20 degree Fahrenheit weather with zero issues.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## laersmoker (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the votes.

Smokin-it seems to be winning this poll hands down!

Seeing that I won't need to be smoking in sub-zero weather or anything near it, and I just saw a sale for Masterbuilt, should I still be opting for Smokin-it? Can anyone tell me anything (good or bad) about the Masterbuilts? Do they work alright for large cuts (or large quantities)? I mostly smoke brisket.

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2016)

The Sausage Maker smoker....  Made in the USA...  temp range 60-225....  Check it out...

PM nepas, he has one....

http://www.sausagemaker.com/30-lb-Digital-Country-Style-Smoker-p/19-1012.htm


----------



## swthorpe (Apr 4, 2016)

Another vote for the Smokin-it smoker!  I have been smoking with the SI #2 for five years and it is still going strong, and that's pretty much every weekend throughout the year.   Love it!


----------



## rich b (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta cast another vote for Smokin-it.  You will find endless mods for masterbilt and bradley but the smokin-it doesn't need any mods, think about it.  I've owned my #3 for a year now and it is bullet proof, imagine throwing 4 pork butts in at 11PM and a few ounces of wood and turning it on and going to sleep, with no fears or worries.  you never have to add wood and the new #D models include a digital controller that you can program, it simply could not get any easier or worry-free.yes they are more expensive but there's a reason for that, materials and elements are top notch, NSF rated, you get what you pay for!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## jsmartin (Apr 4, 2016)

Another vote for Smokin-It.  I have the #2 and it consistently puts out food that is "the best I've ever had," according to my guests.  Built like a tank and easy to use.  +1 for its user forum, too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2016)

Just to go against the tide...I have 2 MES40's, 4 and 5 years old, model 20070311 all stainless steel with AMNPS just so I can smoke from ambient to 275 for ten hours without touching it. The MES40 is similar in size and function to the SI-3D, SI has a better controller, but the MES is half the price...JJ


----------



## dr k (Apr 4, 2016)

If you can afford the Smokin-it, gofor-it. I couldn't pass up the Mes Gen 1 40" @ $273.00 delivered. I've had it a year with no problems. I've never used the chip tray other than for a couple of briquettes occasionally for a smoke ring. I like the lighter smoke flavor when It's generated outside the product chamber with the Amnps and mailbox mod plus getting combustibles out of the smoker for safer over night smokes. Even with a short connection to the smoker the smoke flavor is lighter and can be easily adjusted by removing the Amnps from the mailbox without opening the smoker or letting it burn longer. I put in a pic of my


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 4, 2016)

Going to recommend the Cookshack line of smokers. I have two, an SM009-02 and a SM066. Quality built in the USA with exceptional dependability and customer service.

T


----------



## drains (Apr 4, 2016)

Another smokin-it believer here. I've had a #3 for a year now and haven't used my offset since. Simply the best value for the price anywhere for an electric smoker.


----------



## regular guy (Apr 4, 2016)

Time to chime in I suppose! I have a cooking arsenal of grills and smokers to choose from and I love them all BUT.......if I just want to smoke something, I use my Smokin-It #3 more times than not. It's about as easy as falling out of a boat. There is no chip tray, there is no need to reload chips, there is no water pan. It's just load and go. For Butts and Briskets all you need is 5-6 ounces of wood, loaded in a cold smoker when you put your meat on. Close the doors and latch it, turn the dial (analog models) where you want or dial in your temp on the PID (digital model) and off you go. On the digital models, you can program it to cook to whatever internal temp you desire then have it drop temp down to 140° to hold it until you're ready for it! Do THAT on a MES!

I used to believe that electric smokers were not worth a nickel. I did a lot of reading and decided on the SI brand and I have been extremely happy with it. Very well built, solid. It's not like a dorm fridge, it's made to last. MES is cheaper and don't get me wrong, it does work but it's not on the same level as the Smokin-It. Just being honest here. I always tell folks to buy what they can afford and be happy with it!

Smokin-It Brisket is tough to beat ;)













springbrisket07.jpg



__ regular guy
__ Apr 4, 2016


----------



## laersmoker (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, thank you all for your input - this has been very helpful. Smokin-It has beyond won the vote, and I'll just have to make a final call. I'm well convinced it's worth the money. Thank you!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2016)

I vote for the WSM.

AC is very dangerous!


----------



## dr k (Apr 4, 2016)

Regular Guy said:


> Time to chime in I suppose! I have a cooking arsenal of grills and smokers to choose from and I love them all BUT.......if I just want to smoke something, I use my Smokin-It #3 more times than not. It's about as easy as falling out of a boat. There is no chip tray, there is no need to reload chips, there is no water pan. It's just load and go. For Butts and Briskets all you need is 5-6 ounces of wood, loaded in a cold smoker when you put your meat on. Close the doors and latch it, turn the dial (analog models) where you want or dial in your temp on the PID (digital model) and off you go. On the digital models, you can program it to cook to whatever internal temp you desire then have it drop temp down to 140° to hold it until you're ready for it! Do THAT on a MES!
> 
> I used to believe that electric smokers were not worth a nickel. I did a lot of reading and decided on the SI brand and I have been extremely happy with it. Very well built, solid. It's not like a dorm fridge, it's made to last. MES is cheaper and don't get me wrong, it does work but it's not on the same level as the Smokin-It. Just being honest here. I always tell folks to buy what they can afford and be happy with it!
> 
> ...


I had to laugh because I still have my 31 year old dorm fridge since 1985. My parents have their original GE fridge that's older than me. It's 55 years old from 1961. Lol They both we're demoted to beer/spare refrigerators a long time ago. 
-Kurt


----------



## regular guy (Apr 4, 2016)

Dr K said:


> I had to laugh because I still have my 31 year old dorm fridge since 1985. My parents have their original GE fridge that's older than me. It's 55 years old from 1961. Lol They both we're demoted to beer/spare refrigerators a long time ago.
> -Kurt


If it were fridges we were talking about then he'd be good, lol. They sure don't make appliances like they used to. I have a customer of mine who works for Samsung and said that the life expectancy of a new fridge is 8-10 years. They feel that if you've gotten a decade of use out of it then that is sufficient! Meanwhile, there are still coke machines around from the 50s still making nice cold drinks. Crazy isn't it?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Going to recommend the Cookshack line of smokers. I have two, an SM009-02 and a SM066. Quality built in the USA with exceptional dependability and customer service.
> 
> T


I can't say anything about a Smokin-It as I have never used one. But I can agree with Mr T.....my Cookshack is 14 years old and still gets used every week (well, most weeks). It has been my "go to" for a long time........and I have 6 smokers to choose from. No addiction here.....really.......lol

Brad


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2016)

Sure, Cookshack's are the Bees Knees, IF you own the Hive! That a big chunk of change to lay out! I looked hard at the Smokin-it 5 years ago when the #2 had just come out. We had one at the Culinary School I taught at and it worked great. The MES40 was just within my budget for a first electric and has been very good to me. And my MES has no problem Cooking 12 hours then holding at 140 till I am ready to eat. The IT Alarm on the MAV goes off and I set the smoker temp to 140 while sipping a Beer in my Recliner...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## regular guy (Apr 4, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sure, Cookshack's are the Bees Knees, IF you own the Hive! That a big chunk of change to lay out! I looked hard at the Smokin-it 5 years ago when the #2 had just come out. We had one at the Culinary School I taught at and it worked great. The MES40 was just within my budget for a first electric and has been very good to me. And my MES has no problem Cooking 12 hours then holding at 140 till I am ready to eat. The IT Alarm on the MAV goes off and I set the smoker temp to 140 while sipping a Beer in my Recliner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take it personally. I am glad you love your MES! As for the holding at 140°, that's wonderful too but it's not the same. The SI does it automatically, you don't need to get out of your chair while drinking that beer, lol. I have a SI#3 but it's not the digital one, so I too would have to do it your way. That's usually not an issue though as I take it out when it's done, double wrap it in foil and hold it in a towel lined cooler BUT I do think that it's cool that you can go to the store, see a movie, whatever and let it worry about the meat. That is a neat feature to have if you have the $$$ to spring for it. Anyway, it's all good. I love all smokers and grills but I can only chime in about what I own and have experience with so thanks for taking the time to offer info about the MES!!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2016)

Regular Guy said:


> Don't take it personally. I am glad you love your MES! As for the holding at 140°, that's wonderful too but it's not the same. The SI does it automatically, you don't need to get out of your chair while drinking that beer, lol. I have a SI#3 but it's not the digital one, so I too would have to do it your way. That's usually not an issue though as I take it out when it's done, double wrap it in foil and hold it in a towel lined cooler* BUT I do think that it's cool that you can go to the store, see a movie, whatever and let it worry about the meat*. That is a neat feature to have if you have the $$$ to spring for it. Anyway, it's all good. I love all smokers and grills but I can only chime in about what I own and have experience with so thanks for taking the time to offer info about the MES!!


No matter what type of smoker one has or how much he/she loves it, IMO that's a bad idea, it's asking for trouble with that kind of thought. 

Stuff happens, just the other day someone's smoker caught on fire. Just sayin'


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2016)

Regular Guy said:


> Don't take it personally. I am glad you love your MES! As for the holding at 140°, that's wonderful too but it's not the same. The SI does it automatically, you don't need to get out of your chair while drinking that beer, lol. I have a SI#3 but it's not the digital one, so I too would have to do it your way. That's usually not an issue though as I take it out when it's done, double wrap it in foil and hold it in a towel lined cooler BUT I do think that it's cool that you can go to the store, see a movie, whatever and let it worry about the meat. That is a neat feature to have if you have the $$$ to spring for it. Anyway, it's all good. I love all smokers and grills but I can only chime in about what I own and have experience with so thanks for taking the time to offer info about the MES!!


My retort was meant Tongue in Cheek. And since you have the analog and have to get up...HA! I got you beat...My MES40 has a RF Remote. I don't even have to get up. Bwwaaahhahaha...

Seriously, now that the SI has the Auber Electronics, it would be pretty hard to beat. When the time comes I would seriously consider the SI. My next Toy though, is going to be a Pellet Pooper. Going to have to do some fancy talking to get the $2000 price past my Accountant. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Take care Guy...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sure, Cookshack's are the Bees Knees, IF you own the Hive! That a big chunk of change to lay out! I looked hard at the Smokin-it 5 years ago when the #2 had just come out. We had one at the Culinary School I taught at and it worked great. The MES40 was just within my budget for a first electric and has been very good to me. And my MES has no problem Cooking 12 hours then holding at 140 till I am ready to eat. The IT Alarm on the MAV goes off and I set the smoker temp to 140 while sipping a Beer in my Recliner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Jimmy, and I have an MES 40 Gen #1 for 6 years--Still works Great, and an MES 40 Gen #2.5 for only a year. Only add-on is my AMNPS to get perfect smoke.

It seems to me like the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse, the Smoking-it, and the Cook-Shack are all good units, because the guys who own each of them love them.

I like the fact that I can use my MES 40 in Freezing PA weather without a problem, and I can look what's going on in there without opening the door, because the door is mostly glass, and I can make changes in Temp or shut it off from my recliner in my living room during a game.

All this for less money than the others.

Bear


----------



## regular guy (Apr 4, 2016)

JP61 said:


> No matter what type of smoker one has or how much he/she loves it, IMO that's a bad idea, it's asking for trouble with that kind of thought.
> 
> Stuff happens, just the other day someone's smoker caught on fire. Just sayin'


I have a Tappecue and I go off all the time with my smokers rolling. I have 3 Kamados, 2 Pellet Grills, a Pit Barrel Cooker, a drop in NG gasser and the SI3. I keep them clean and safe. As for the electric, you have as much to worry about cooking with your oven indoors as I do with the SI outdoors. Not an issue to run out and leave it.


----------



## regular guy (Apr 4, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My retort was meant Tongue in Cheek. And since you have the analog and have to get up...HA! I got you beat...My MES40 has a RF Remote. I don't even have to get up. Bwwaaahhahaha...
> 
> Seriously, now that the SI has the Auber Electronics, it would be pretty hard to beat. When the time comes I would seriously consider the SI. My next Toy though, is going to be a Pellet Pooper. Going to have to do some fancy talking to get the $2000 price past my Accountant.
> 
> ...


Pellet poopers a great, you won't regret it. If I had my druthers, I'd have a setup like Steven Raichlin, every smoker and grill known to man, lol. I love them all!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2016)

Regular Guy said:


> I have a Tappecue and I go off all the time with my smokers rolling. I have 3 Kamados, 2 Pellet Grills, a Pit Barrel Cooker, a drop in NG gasser and the SI3. I keep them clean and safe. As for the electric, you have as much to worry about cooking with your oven indoors as I do with the SI outdoors. Not an issue to run out and leave it.


Not an issue until that one time something goes wrong.

I guess if the smoker is far enough away from the house, garage, etc., and something happens to go wrong, one is out of a smoker and what was in it. But, if....blah, blah, blah, it could be ugly. I don't leave the house with the dryer running. Stuff happens.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Not an issue until that one time something goes wrong.
> 
> I guess if the smoker is far enough away from the house, garage, etc., and something happens to go wrong, one is out of a smoker and what was in it. But, if....blah, blah, blah, it could be ugly. I don't leave the house with the dryer running. Stuff happens.


Exactly---I won't leave mine "Smoking" home alone, because I have it on my Wood front Porch, under a wood roof, on my All Wood House. It just isn't worth losing everything we worked all our lives for.

We have insurance, but would rather not use it, and everything we own is in that house.

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly---I won't leave mine "Smoking" home alone, because I have it on my Wood front Porch, under a wood roof, on my All Wood House. It just isn't worth losing everything we worked all our lives for.
> 
> We have insurance, but would rather not use it, and everything we own is in that house.
> 
> Bear









  You're just an old worry wart!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm not trying to tell anyone what or how to do anything. Just suggesting to be careful, that's all.


----------



## travisty (Apr 4, 2016)

I would personally vote for the Masterbuilt line. You said you want more space so I would go with a 40" Bluetooth Digital. I have been using Masterbuilt for a long time, and they always stand by their product and have the best service. They are much cheaper than smokin it for the same thing, and still offer comparable features.

If you are looking on a budget, I would go with a Masterbuilt 30" 20076716. I think it is the best smoker under $350 IMHO. or if you don't want to even spend that much a basic Masterbuilt 30" or 40" is a great way to go.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 4, 2016)

Any appliance, gas or electric, must be kept clean (what manufacturer says otherwise?).  In many cases, before I purchase anything, I do a search for product recalls whether it be a smoker, a washing machine, a blender, a lawn mower and the list goes on. The internet, and forums such as this, can make everyone a more prudent shopper.


----------



## jackt (Apr 5, 2016)

LAerSmoker:

Although I'm not the first, I'll be glad to join the group recommending Smokin-It electric smokers. This is coming from a long-time BBQ cook that used pretty much everything except electric. When I decided that I'd like an electric smoker for the convenience, simplicity and ability to cook in all weather, especially the cold part of the year, I did my research as you are. While I will continue to utilize my charcoal rib cooker and Weber Smokey Mountan and Weber Kettle, they are all different animals. My SI purchase was the SI 3-D. After reading about all of those "purists" that had to have probes going several different ways and digital readouts on multiple devices and free-standing PID controllers, I read about the new SI 2-D, 3-D and 4-D with the Auberins PID controller built in. The benefits are simple and appreciated. The PID controller keeps the heat exactly where you want it, usually within a degree or two. If you're cooking for IT (internal temperature), you have a second meat probe that keeps the IT showing during the smoke. You can set the program to your specific needs for the meat you are smoking. Feel free to check out the SI website for information.

As I side note, a good friend of mine that previously owned a Masterbuilt, was my inspiration to purchase an electric smoker. After I bought mine, his shot craps and he went out an bought another manufacturer's smoker. He told me that I spent too much on mine back in January. While I won't mention the device he bought, after using it for a while and comparing it to ming, he's wishing that he bought an SI. His wife is mad at me because he now wants an SI 3D like mine. You get what you pay for, and in the long run, the way these things are built, it should be an economical purchase. Happy Smoking.

JackT


----------



## coyote 1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Another vote for Smokin-It from me. ,,,,,,,,,,,,, great smoker!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 5, 2016)

I have had Bradleys both regular and digital, they served me well. mes older models and the 40" window which ended up still being poj.

I bought The Sausage Maker 30b digital and it blows the other electric away. Yeah pricy but worth it.













tsm30l.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 5, 2016


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 5, 2016)

Travisty said:


> I would personally vote for the Masterbuilt line. You said you want more space so I would go with a 40" Bluetooth Digital. I have been using Masterbuilt for a long time, and they always stand by their product and have the best service. They are much cheaper than smokin it for the same thing, and still offer comparable features.
> 
> 
> If you are looking on a budget, I would go with a Masterbuilt 30" 20076716. I think it is the best smoker under $350 IMHO. or if you don't want to even spend that much a basic Masterbuilt 30" or 40" is a great way to go.



I would second this choice if you are on a tight budget.  I just bought a model 20076916 (same model as 20076716 except color) 30" MES.  Paid total of $190 (including shipping) direct from Masterbuilt. It's the latest gen 2.5 version, but with an RF remote control instead of Bluetooth. Gives me a chance to play with an electric smoker and I can always buy a much nicer one later.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bena (Apr 5, 2016)

"Best"... touchy question.   I would recommend researching several brands, have a broad idea of how much you want to spend, consider quality, materials, components, customer service, anticipated use, value,  and make the best educated decision you can at the time.   

In reality it wont be your last smoker if you fall into the trap most of have, so don't stress too much.


----------



## ndkoze (Apr 5, 2016)

Travisty said:


> They are much cheaper than smokin it for the same thing, and still offer comparable features.


While the Masterbuilt provides a very nice low budget smoker that if well taken care of will last you many years and be a great starter smoker for someone on a budget. But, to call the Masterbuilts and Smokin-Its the same thing is inaccurate at best.

The Sausage Maker smokers look like dynamite units too and based on what I have read, I would throw them in the SI, CookShack, Smokin Tex category.

If you want to wet you feet in the smoker hobby, the Masterbuilt is a great starter smoker. But, if you tend to buy quality equipment that will last a long time, the Smokin-It is the way to go. I started with a Brinkman bullet, went to a Big Chief, then to a Masterbuilt 40-inch Vertical Gas Smoker, a Chargriller Deluxe with side box, and lastly the Smokin-It.

The Brinkman was sold at a garage sale a year or two after purchase, I still have the Big Chief and occasionally use it to smoke fish, the Masterbuilt sits in its box in the garage probably never to be used again, the Chargriller was moved to the lake place where I have more leisure time to watch/feed the wood and maintain the temp, and the Smokin-It which has been in use for 3 years has pretty much replaced them all and is used 1-2 times per week.

I really wish someone would have suggested the Smokin-It (or CookShack/Smokin Tex/Sausage Maker) smokers before I spent all my money on these other smokers. Even when reviewing which Smokin-It model to purchase, at first I didn't have enough money to purchase the #3 model that I wanted. So, rather than settling with the smaller Smokin-It model, I read and researched for a couple of months and saved my money until I could afford the #3 that I wanted. This is a 10+ year ownership smoker, so waiting/saving for a few extra months was worth it for me.

I really do not mean to denigrate the Masterbuilts, Bradlys, etc, because I know there are a lot of people her that use these smokers successfully and if well taken care of will last for many years, many of these guys with way more smoking experience than me (I have only been smoking food for about 18 years). My point is just if you tend to buy Cadillacs verses Chevys, Lexus verses Toyota, etc (you get the picture), you are probably going to want to consider the SI over the other models. For the money, the SI is really hard to beat.

Ultimately, you have to determine what is going to be the best unit for you based on how often you are going to use the smoker and what type of smoking you are going to do.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 5, 2016)

Travisty has a good point. Both brands are boxes with a controller, a heating element and use wood for smoke. Aside from wheels and racks the similarity ends there. And one is less expensive than the other. I have a Brinkmann Smoke-n-Pit Pro and while it may have a firebox, a cook chamber and lid and wheels it is not the same as a Lang, no matter how much I wish it were. And I am sure a Lang would do a much better job of smoking than the Brinkmann.  But that purchase was an adjunct to my Weber kettle so I was not looking for the best.

JackT says do your research. That is important for any purchase. I also check for recalls of items.  I checked for a recall on the Masterbuilt Turkey fryer:  there was none and I bought one.  Great investment and works very well.  I did the same when looking for my first electric smoker.  So if I have to spend more to have peace of mind, as well as better features/quality, then I do so. Right here on SMF alone is a months worth of reading on electric smokers (real heavy on MES) and others to include successes and equipment failures or pros/cons. Many models to choose from; some reliable and some not. You can also research the SI line here and elsewhere. Compare them to other electrics feature by feature , warranty, and member comments both good and bad. Keep in mind that if all is well, no one says anything but if something goes wrong it is venting time. 

NDKoze likewise offered sage advice without belittling anyone or anything. 

The bottom line and I am not being overly critical is that some smokers are simply better than others and within the same family some models or "generation" have a much better history of reliability than it's siblings. Postings on SMF bear this out. 

I am probably one of the few here who owns a Cookshack and a SI and can make a direct comparison. The SI 3D has a more versatile/programmable controller while the CS Amerique was more like that on an oven and simpler (set the temp and time of cook or temp and internal temp) and is deeper and can swallow whole brisket packers with no cutting down to size. If all else between the two were equal I would go with the SI. The controller took a little time getting used to the PID programming. The SI does everything the CS does for a lot less money (but admittedly more than the MES)  and I am very pleased with it; so much so that we took the CS over to my son's house for his family.


----------



## smoking4fun (Apr 6, 2016)

After lots of research, I too went with the Smokin' It #3D.  I originally had an MES30, but in less than 1 year, the wires to the element fried (granted, they did send me a new element set even though it's out of warranty).  To me, the fact that it crapped out in less than a year due to a recurring issue (do a search for MES wiring issues, and you'll see it's pretty common) is a big red flag for me - so I decided to look at smokers other than Masterbuilt.  That's when I came upon the SI.  I haven't had it very long, and I think I have a short in the controller (which does bother me), but overall, I like the ease and convenience of the SI because it doesn't need some fancy mods to make it churn out better BBQ than the MES.  It's worth the money already.

As for being able to do large quantities of meat...













20160326_081030[1].jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Apr 6, 2016






it's big enough to fit 2 full pork shoulders (total about 18-19 lbs) on the same rack...and could easily fit at least another 2 on a different rack.  I think the manual says that it can smoke somewhere around 40lbs of meat at a time.  Challenge accepted...


----------



## old sarge (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations.  Short in the controller?  More details please or have you contacted SI?


----------



## smokingearl (Apr 6, 2016)

MES 40 BT. Can't beat it for the price, it's well built and simple to use. In conjunction with the AMPS I can smoke in zero temps for 11 hours without having to do anything but drink some moonshine and wait for the meat to reach the desired IT.


----------



## smoking4fun (Apr 6, 2016)

I have, and Steve told me what to do to check it out, but I haven't had a chance to do it.  The problem is that after plugging in the unit, and I go to switch it on, sometimes it doesn't turn on the controller and I have to wiggle the soft plastic around the switch in order to get the controller to turn on.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds like a simple fix, loose connection probably.  I am thoroughly enjoying mine and especially the larger racks.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 6, 2016)

smoking4fun said:


> I have, and Steve told me what to do to check it out, but I haven't had a chance to do it.  The problem is that after plugging in the unit, and I go to switch it on, sometimes it doesn't turn on the controller and I have to wiggle the soft plastic around the switch in order to get the controller to turn on.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2016)

Looked mine over real well. It appears too well sealed against the elements for anything to be able to get into the contro unit and cause corrosion. Still thinking a lose connection.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 11, 2016)

old sarge said:


> Looked mine over real well. It appears too well sealed against the elements for anything to be able to get into the contro unit and cause corrosion. Still thinking a lose connection.


That's very possible sarge. 

With these fancy electronics these days, although mostly reliable, the possibilities of something malfunctioning are numerous. Without someone actually tearing into it, we're all just guessing.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2016)

The controller is easy to open. A few screws and the cover comes right off.


----------



## johnnytex (Apr 12, 2016)

1+   Smokin-it (SI)


----------



## bena (Apr 12, 2016)

smoking4fun said:


> I have, and Steve told me what to do to check it out, but I haven't had a chance to do it.  The problem is that after plugging in the unit, and I go to switch it on, sometimes it doesn't turn on the controller and I have to wiggle the soft plastic around the switch in order to get the controller to turn on.


I had an connection issue with my SI3D- I called Steve... Steve called me - sent pictures back n forth and had it running in 15m.   A connection came loose during shipping and I had to unscrew a few screws and tighten some -wasn't a big deal and out of his control but I will say that the service was great ---I mean you talk to the owner and he has the right attitude to do what he can to make you a satisfied customer.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 12, 2016)

Can't control rough shipping. Stuff does happen to include a loose connection. But otherwise these smokers are pretty much bullet proof. And dealing with the owner is a real plus.


----------



## laersmoker (May 10, 2016)

It took me a while to reply - but I decided on the Smokin-it, and I couldn't be happier with the decision. Definitely wins for ease of use by a long shot, and my apartment's not filling up with smoke anymore! Winner.


----------



## ndkoze (May 10, 2016)

Congrats on your purchase LA!!!

You are going to love your Smokin-It smoker.


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2016)

Welcome to the SI Club. Enjoy.


----------



## cmayna (May 10, 2016)

Not being an SI owner, are they as large as a Masterbuilt 40 ?     Since the  PO originally commented that they wanted a larger smoker to do what they wanted, I was concerned that though  the SI might be more efficient of a smoker than what they originally used, is it bigger?


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2016)

I would check the dimensions of the MES 40 in a store against what the SI site states for the model you may be looking at.


----------



## larigot (May 16, 2016)

I'll cast my vote for the Smokin-It line, though I've only used mine twice and the first time was to season it! The second time I got carried away with the wood and ruined a perfectly fine rack of pork spare ribs from one of our local farmers. I've learned now -- the hard way -- to go easy on the wood. I have a Model #1, the smallest of the line, but there are only two of us and we rarely entertain more than 2-4 others at a time, so the #1 was a perfect size. This weekend I'm going to smoke (not ruin) a fresh chicken (from the same local farmer that produced the pork) and some thighs. Tonight I might try some cheese. Anyway, I researched smokers for nearly a year before deciding which one to buy. I'm happy for the customer experience with Smokin-it -- the owner has personally answered email within minutes, and the handwritten thank you note on the packing slip was a very nice touch. Yes, it cost some money, but I believe for the quality of the product, it's more than worth it.


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2016)

Fender Telecaster!  Its my favorite electric.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Not being an SI owner, are they as large as a Masterbuilt 40 ?     Since the  PO originally commented that they wanted a larger smoker to do what they wanted, I was concerned that though  the SI might be more efficient of a smoker than what they originally used, is it bigger?


I think the one that costs $1600 is larger than the MES 40.

Bear


----------



## ndkoze (May 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I think the one that costs $1600 is larger than the MES 40.
> 
> Bear


It is kind of hard to compare apples to apples since I have not been able to find anywhere that lists the interior cooking dimensions of the MES 40. But, if you purely go by square inches of cooking space (Rack Size) as the MES 40 is measured by, the SI #3 for $499.99 is 1,247 verses the 975 for the MES 40. So, the $499.99 Smokin-It #3model is significantly larger than the MES 40. 

The key is the depth of the #3 which is what makes it such a great smoker. You can smoke whole racks for ribs and whole packer briskets without having to cut them in half.

My guess is that they might be a little closer than the numbers above show in terms of cooking volume (Width * Depth * Height) because the MES 40 racks appear to have a little more space between them.

If I take the interior dimensions of the #3 which are 15" * 22" * 14" I get an interior cooking volume of 4,620. No idea on the MES 40.

*Note* - The interior smoker box of the #3 is actually 20" high, but I subtracted 6 inches to only count the area from the bottom rack to the top of the smoker.

If someone wants to give an "Honest" measurement of the MES 40, we could compare apples to apples.

With all due respect to Bearcarver who I have learned a ton from and respect a great deal, he is a little biased toward the MES 40 by making his comment trying to compare the MES 40 to the $1,699.99 Smokin-It #4 model which is most likely 2-3 times the size of the MES 40 with a comparative Cooking Space of 2,386 square inches verses 975 with MES 40, and Cooking Volume of 11,883 which is close to three times more Cooking Volume than even the Smokin-It #3.

If you were joking Bearcarver, my apologies. Otherwise, I am just trying to set the record straight in a honest respectful way about the size differences between these two smokers.

The bottom-line is that this thread has a been a good list of pros/cons for those considering an electric smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

NDKoze said:


> It is kind of hard to compare apples to apples since I have not been able to find anywhere that lists the interior cooking dimensions of the MES 40. But, if you purely go by square inches of cooking space (Rack Size) as the MES 40 is measured by, the SI #3 for $499.99 is 1,247 verses the 975 for the MES 40. So, the $499.99 Smokin-It #3model is significantly larger than the MES 40.
> 
> The key is the depth of the #3 which is what makes it such a great smoker. You can smoke whole racks for ribs and whole packer briskets without having to cut them in half.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean any Ill-Will by answering the question asked:

I shouldn't have, but I went by a chart (that was posted a day or 2 ago) about Smoking-its, and the depth probably adds like you said.

The chart that was posted listed the width & depth as "Diameter" which last I checked was for circular items.

When I get a chance I'll measure the interior of my MES 40. My new one has 6 racks in it, so I would guess that adds a few inches of cooking surface. And yes I am biased toward the least expensive electric unit on the market that gets a lot of bad rap due to one bad model.

I have an MES 40 for 6 years that needed a 30 cent connector replaced after 5 years, and a 2 year old with Zero problems, and they both work Great to this day.

The one cost me $350, and the other sells for about the same.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker (May 16, 2016)

I have the first gen 40" MES and love it, but then, this is my first smoker!  I did get a friend to buy the same unit, because we both love the results and ease.  I know I love the convenience of an electric smoker, and I finally got this process down after a lot of practice.  Now you all have me curious, so after my kids are out of college, I think I'll take a look at the SI just out of curiosity.  The SI units sound great!

Until then, I really, really enjoy mine, and it sounds like almost everyone here enjoys their units.  Fun stuff and good eats!

My only gripe - and I'm sure it's true of any smoker - is that if I open the door for any reason, the temperature drop off is rapid and large.  Thankfully, it comes back up and stabilizes shortly.  I'm just cautious about opening the door!  :-)

Grats on your purchase!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

Dogwalker said:


> I have the first gen 40" MES and love it, but then, this is my first smoker!  I did get a friend to buy the same unit, because we both love the results and ease.  I know I love the convenience of an electric smoker, and I finally got this process down after a lot of practice.  Now you all have me curious, so after my kids are out of college, I think I'll take a look at the SI just out of curiosity.  The SI units sound great!
> 
> Until then, I really, really enjoy mine, and it sounds like almost everyone here enjoys their units.  Fun stuff and good eats!
> 
> ...


Advantage MES----With a Window in the door, the temptation to open the door to make sure everything is OK, is severely reduced.

My firs MES (MES 30) was without a window, so I know the difference.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker (May 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Advantage MES----With a Window in the door, the temptation to open the door to make sure everything is OK, is severely reduced.
> 
> My firs MES (MES 30) was without a window, so I know the difference.
> 
> Bear


That's true, I love my window!  The only reason I open the door (and maybe this is because I'm a novice) is for a few reasons.

First, of course, is I let the smoker preheat and then have to open it to put my meat in and insert the meat thermometers.  But I follow the advice that you (Bear) gave on another thread about temperature management, and it works very well.  I'm back at the correct temperature very shortly, and because I use your advice, temperature swings are now very small - just a few degrees around my set temperature, once it settles back down from the opening the door.

The other time I open the door is if I'm cooking meats that take different lengths of time, such as chicken with another meat.

BTW, I even cook my steaks in the smoker - what about you guys?  I don't always use smoke, but I love the consistency across the steak from cooking it slowly.

But to your point, I do love the window!


----------



## ndkoze (May 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I didn't mean any Ill-Will by answering the question asked:
> 
> I shouldn't have, but I went by a chart (that was posted a day or 2 ago) about Smoking-its, and the depth probably adds like you said.
> 
> ...


I didn't perceive any ill-will at all. We're all good Bear. I just wanted to clarify some numbers to insure that people reading this thread have accurate information to use when making their decisions.

I actually don't really have anything bad to say about the MES 40's either. There are pros and cons for both which have already been discussed, so I won't rehash.

Use the information here and on the MasterBuilt sites and http://smokinitforums.com as well as the other smokers out the and find what works best for you, because what works best for me may not be the best fit for the next guy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

Dogwalker said:


> That's true, I love my window!  The only reason I open the door (and maybe this is because I'm a novice) is for a few reasons.
> 
> First, of course, is I let the smoker preheat and then have to open it to put my meat in and insert the meat thermometers.  But I follow the advice that you (Bear) gave on another thread about temperature management, and it works very well.  I'm back at the correct temperature very shortly, and because I use your advice, temperature swings are now very small - just a few degrees around my set temperature, once it settles back down from the opening the door.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't for Mrs Bear, I would smoke my Steaks all the time.

I used to smoke mine, and then try to match them up on the grill to both get to Med-Rare at the same time, but that was a PITA, so I just grill them now.

After 47 years, I'm not going to get rid of her now.

Bear


NDKoze said:


> I didn't perceive any ill-will at all. We're all good Bear. I just wanted to clarify some numbers to insure that people reading this thread have accurate information to use when making their decisions.
> 
> I actually don't really have anything bad to say about the MES 40's either. There are pros and cons for both which have already been discussed, so I won't rehash.
> 
> Use the information here and on the MasterBuilt sites and http://smokinitforums.com as well as the other smokers out the and find what works best for you, because what works best for me may not be the best fit for the next guy.














Bear


----------



## dogwalker (May 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> If it wasn't for Mrs Bear, I would smoke my Steaks all the time.
> 
> I used to smoke mine, and then try to match them up on the grill to both get to Med-Rare at the same time, but that was a PITA, so I just grill them now.
> 
> ...


LOL, good idea!  It's hard to break in a new one!  Of maybe get broken in by a new one.  Mrs Dogwalker and I have been tied together 31 years this June, and I've learned that she's right.  About whatever we're doing. :-)

Yeah, she and one son like their steaks medium, and my other son and I like our steaks medium rare.  I think I'll just put their steaks in the smoker (or oven, conceivably), wait five minutes, then put our steaks on.  Also, my son and I like to reverse sear ours', but the other two don't like searing.  It's fun, though, and you can't beat the taste of steak!

Well, steak, brisket, pork, chicken, ...


----------



## padronman (May 17, 2016)

smoking-it line of smokers.  I am 100% satisfied with mine and use it all the time!!!


----------



## old sarge (May 17, 2016)

Enjoying SI3D as well.


----------



## litterbug (May 17, 2016)

Smokin It 3 here. [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2016)

My second vote is for the Big Chief design smoker (AKA Totem Smoker)....   For what is was designed to smoke, it does a fabulous job.... at a fair price too...













Totem Smoker.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 3, 2016


----------



## smokin bobbyq (May 17, 2016)

LAerSmoker said:


> Hi! I'm looking to get an electric smoker and I'd like to get a vote of what the best one to buy.
> What I'm looking for/reasons I'm going for electric:
> 
> 1. Smell of charcoal is blowing into my house too much (I've been smoking on my porch - I live in an apartment)
> ...


What's up LA I'm on my second mes30 master built and we love it it has 3 racks with water and wood pans ! Performs really well!


----------



## jack l (Jul 11, 2016)

Unlike some here. I have used a charcoal grill of some type since the early 80s but went to straight wood for slow smoke and charcoal/wood for slow grilling, in the past 10 years.  My dad gave me an old smoker that he bought for scrap iron.  My brother asked me to grab a grill for him off craigslist that he was going to use for scrap metal as well and I kept it.  They each weigh in excess of 200 pounds (I mean the old heavy duty type).  After the 4th however I am at least opening up to consider an electric smoker for convenience but importantly having that steady temp.  I will give up one to my daughter and husband to make room for the electric smoker if I decide. 

I am still not sold that I will enjoy the experience of grilling or slow smoking unless using charcoal/wood smokers.  I am definitely not ready to sacrifice the taste of smoke in the bone of the meat.  But I will need to make a decision before long to have it shipped to me before labor day in order for me to season it good beforehand.  I have narrowed my choices to a Smokin-It 2D or 3D, or a Smokin Tex 1400.  I would like to hear from those who as well have gone from slow smoking with wood to electric.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 14, 2016)

Jack L said:


> Unlike some here. I have used a charcoal grill of some type since the early 80s but went to straight wood for slow smoke and charcoal/wood for slow grilling, in the past 10 years.  My dad gave me an old smoker that he bought for scrap iron.  My brother asked me to grab a grill for him off craigslist that he was going to use for scrap metal as well and I kept it.  They each weigh in excess of 200 pounds (I mean the old heavy duty type).  After the 4th however I am at least opening up to consider an electric smoker for convenience but importantly having that steady temp.  I will give up one to my daughter and husband to make room for the electric smoker if I decide.
> 
> I am still not sold that I will enjoy the experience of grilling or slow smoking unless using charcoal/wood smokers.  I am definitely not ready to sacrifice the taste of smoke in the bone of the meat.  But I will need to make a decision before long to have it shipped to me before labor day in order for me to season it good beforehand.  I have narrowed my choices to a Smokin-It 2D or 3D, or a Smokin Tex 1400.  I would like to hear from those who as well have gone from slow smoking with wood to electric.


I've been using a charcoal grill of one type or another as long as you have. I've been the proud owner of a Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver (on my 2nd one and have customized it a bit) since the early '90s. Cooking over charcoal--with or without wood chips or wood pellets--remains my favorite way to cook outdoors. That being said, I also greatly enjoy owning and using my Masterbuilt 30" Generation 1 electric smoker. I've owned it for over four years and I've gotten to the point where the pork ribs and beef brisket I produce are, in my opinion, better than any franchise Q joint, which probably isn't saying much. But at least I can treat my family to real Q any time the mood strikes me. There's a learning curve to using smokers and I'm still climbing it but, thanks to SMF, I've learned a ton and really upped my game.

As for charcoal/wood smokers, the Weber Smokey Mountain is among the best and most popular. The Big Green Egg (and its ceramic cooker brethren) also has a legion of fans. For the stainless steel box electric smokers both Smokin-It and Smokin Tex are very popular but both are made in China, as are must about every budget smoker. A number of guys here like Cookshack electric smokers, which are all made in the USA so you'll pay more for a smoker with similar dimensions to the Smokin-It and Smokin Tex models. Old Sarge bought a scratch-and-dent AmeriQue model for under $1000 and has been very happy with it.

I bought an entry level MES 30 because it was under $200 and the best smoker at that price point. Also started off inexpensively because it was my first smoker and I wanted to see how much I'd like smoking. Turns out that I loved it. When the MES bites the dust I'll decide then what my next electric smoker will be.


----------



## jack l (Jul 14, 2016)

> As for charcoal/wood smokers, the Weber Smokey Mountain is among the best and most popular. The Big Green Egg (and its ceramic cooker brethren) also has a legion of fans. *For the stainless steel box electric smokers both Smokin-It and Smokin Tex are very popular but both are made in China, as are must about every budget smoker. A number of guys here like Cookshack electric smokers, which are all made in the USA so you'll pay more for a smoker with similar dimensions to the Smokin-It and Smokin Tex models. I* know of one guy who bought a scratch-and-dent AmeriQue model for under $1000 and has been very happy with it.


Well, I did not know that.  I understood they were both built in the USA, Smokin-It in Ohio and Smokin Tex in... well Texas, Dallas area to be exact.


----------



## ndkoze (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm not sure about the Smokin-Tex, but the Smokin-It is designed and warehoused out of Michigan, but the units themselves are built in China. Smokin-It is a family owned business with customer service that is second to none. When you call or text the support number, your return call/text will come directly from the Owner (Steve). How many other smoker brands are there where you get your customer service directly to the owner?

Also, Smokin-It has a 3-year warranty whereas the others are 2 years. 

While the CookShack and Smokin-Tex are great units, if you compare apples to apples (price/size/warranty), it is hard for the Cookshack/Smokin-Tex to match Smokin-It in my opinion.

There are a lot of great smokers out there. You just have to find the one that is right for you.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## jack l (Jul 14, 2016)

NDKoze said:


> I'm not sure about the Smokin-Tex, but the Smokin-It is designed and warehoused out of Michigan, but the units themselves are built in China. Smokin-It is a family owned business with customer service that is second to none. When you call or text the support number, your return call/text will come directly from the Owner (Steve). How many other smoker brands are there where you get your customer service directly to the owner?
> 
> Also, Smokin-It has a 3-year warranty whereas the others are 2 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the information.  I still think the Smokin-It 3D is the better based on the specs I have read.  That may still be how I want to go, but with this information I may at least look at the CookShack just on principle.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 14, 2016)

Jack L said:


> Well, I did not know that.  I understood they were both built in the USA, Smokin-It in Ohio and Smokin Tex in... well Texas, Dallas area to be exact.


Yes, although both companies are headquartered in their respective states the products themselves are made in China. A Google search will confirm it. Their retail prices also prove it when you compare them with Cookshack electric smokers, which as I said are made here. Here's an example of what I'm talking about. Right now the Cookshack Smokette SM009-2 Electric Smoker sells for $699 and cooking capacity is 20-25 lbs. of food. Its temp range is 100-250° and has only a 500 watt heating element.. By contrast, the Smokin-IT Model #3D is on sale for $699.99 (reg. $734.99) and cooking capacity is 45 lbs.  Temp range is 0-300° and it has a 1200 watt heating element. Both smokers burn wood. The smokers from both companies are highly-rated. With the Chinese-made electric smokers you get more bang for your buck, if that's important to you.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 14, 2016)

I used a Cookshack Amerique for 4+ years without a hitch. American made and expensive.  I never had a problem with it and it worked flawlessly. I, on the other hand, ruined a butt by using 12 ounces of wood.  Ugly bitter. Had to toss the meat. I passed Cookshack on to my son and now use a Smokin-it 3D.  Far less expensive and every bit as good.  A great value for the money with a great warranty. Steve recently relocated his operation to Michigan from Ohio. The smokers are imported and very ruggedly built. And like the Cookshack smokers, the quality and reliability of the SI smokers are top notch, but without the high price. I cannot comment on the SmokinTex unit - no experience.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 15, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Fender Telecaster!  Its my favorite electric.


Cool. When we form the official SMF rock band you're playing lead.


----------



## rsnovi (Jul 15, 2016)

I follow Cookshack on Facebook.  They seem very much like a big family run business and they post a lot of pictures of the employees.  Every time I use my SM-025 I think about those pictures of the people who hand crafted my smoker.


----------

